# Skeeter pee screw up?



## SHAWNLX86 (Feb 13, 2014)

I made a 3gal batch of pee (that was the only size carboy I had available), all ingredients were cut in half except: when your supposed to add the last qt of lemon juice, I forgot to use 16oz instead of 32oz. Do you think I should back sweeten it more, dilute it with h2o or leave it be. It will eventually get blended with a 3gal iced tea wine kit. 

Thx, Shawn


----------



## Scott (Feb 13, 2014)

I would just leave it and backsweeten to your liking when the time comes. That blending sounds good let us know how it turns out.


----------



## SHAWNLX86 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thx, I hope it doesn't come out too good as I that kit has been discontinued and I think I bought the last one available online.


----------

